# Haven't posted my new RI Bottles since April!



## RIBottleguy (Jan 20, 2017)

I finally got around to uploading most of my new pictures onto Flickr, which is the easiest way to share them on the forum.  Between life, digging, and Facebook bottle groups I fear I let this forum fall to the wayside.  I'm trying to get more involved again, so here are some of my best acquisitions from the last few months!

J. Harvey & Co. Providence, RI sb soda







Little Giant Providence, RI battery jar






McKenna Bros. Providence, RI Thasmo closure soda






G.W. & W.W. Boynton Providence, RI squat






Potter's Pharmacy Providence, RI w. owl






Burke Bros. Providence, RI quart blob






Camm's Spanish Lustral Providence, RI smooth base






R.L. Rose Co. 






A.J. Black Pascoag, RI


----------



## backtothebrickz (Jan 20, 2017)

Does the McKenna bros one have the stopper intact

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 20, 2017)

It has the original rubber gasket but the marble is missing.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2017)

You have some great bottles coming outta RI.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

